

Jobs's Great-Man Theory of Technology - KeepTalking
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2013/08/-i-jobs-i-s-great-man-theory-of-technology/278720/?google_editors_picks=true

======
lutusp
I knew Steve Jobs personally, and what I can't understand is why people who
write these articles don't mention the obvious -- Steve was a narcissist.
Because narcissism has been studied so thoroughly, this insight sheds a lot of
light on his behavior. (The Isaacson book explicitly discusses Steve's
narcissism.)

People need to realize that narcissists are secretly terribly insecure and
very defensive about who they are, what they know, and their worth as people.
Steve showed all the classic indicators -- I think he was perpetually insecure
about his technical knowledge, especially in the early days when people
(including me) would brush past him to get to Steve Wozniak.

More here:
[http://arachnoid.com/ChildrenOfNarcissus](http://arachnoid.com/ChildrenOfNarcissus)

